

Ask News YC : Feedback MyKavita.com "Write your own poem" "Let's create world's largest poem collection" - raxitsheth
http://www.mykavita.com

======
raxitsheth
Hey Hackers,

Its simple idea, like folks have Photo Blog, Video Blog, [News Blog], Tech
Blog etc,... MyKavita (Kavita = Poem) is multiuser blog for Poem. Its
promoting individuals about poetric creation and relavant stuff.

It is powered by wordpress, and it is crossing 1 month till launch. (we
launched at BarcampTechfest @ Asia's largest techfest @ IIT-bombay india)

Exciting feature : Transliteration-Easy typing in more than 7 indian language.
Unique 1st time feature : Creative commons lic. per post.

Would love to have your feedback on UI, tech or any other stuff relavant to
MyKavita.com

-Raxit

